#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-27
<JonathanD> Morning PA.
<ChinnoDog> too soon
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: try again in 8 hours
<JonathanD> Morning PA
<rmg51> morning  JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> you missed one great camping trip.
<rmg51> maybe one day I like camping  ;-)
<JonathanD> The nature center was pretty cool too.
<rmg51> right now I can't leave Mom home alone for a whole weekend
<JonathanD> ah
<rmg51> she's no longer allowed to drive
<rmg51> starting to loose her memory
<rmg51> I can still do a picnic :-D
<JonathanD> picnics are good
<JonathanD> we'll do one soon (July?)
<rmg51> sounds good
<rmg51> if we do one soon maybe Teddy will stop pouting :P
<JonathanD> might have to be august actually.
<JonathanD> Have josh's summer camp and fosscon in july.
<JonathanD> thats 3 weekends we're gone for.
<rmg51> I'll just have to feed him more chocolate :-/
<waltman> Is Teddy coming to fosscon?
<waltman> That might really cheer him up.
<JonathanD> indeed.
<rmg51> Teddy is all about fun
<rmg51> fosscon isn't his idea of fun
<rmg51> anyhow it's time to leave for work
<rmg51> later
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: Who was at camping?
<teddy-dbear> not me :'(
<InHisName> I was at a ballet recital.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: no one from philly.
<JonathanD> except scott
<andrew> I was in West Virginia
<ChinnoDog> Still have all your teeth?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all, and to all some crispy baconz
<JonathanD> hello SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> Hail
<SamuraiAlba> The dual core Athlon BE 7750 is all sorts of jacked up and side to side
<SamuraiAlba> Uncle was using it (it is my sons PC now) and disabled AVG, installed frostwire and utorrent, and started downloading
<SamuraiAlba> Now NONE of the control panel apps work
<SamuraiAlba> amongst other things, that is the least of the shiz
<SamuraiAlba> Porn popups..
<SamuraiAlba> XP Antivirus 2012 is on it too
<SamuraiAlba> scareware
<SamuraiAlba> I litereally am nuking the drive thursday, and reinstalling win 7 ult, truecrypting the boot partition, and installing a BIOS boot password
<JonathanD> that'll only help if you don't let them on it after :p
<JonathanD> Ever
<JonathanD> The real viruses are users.
<SamuraiAlba> The real issue is my uncle is a cheating jack...
<SamuraiAlba> ***
<SamuraiAlba> He uses my sons PC (grandmother bought it from me) to get around his wife checking up on him
<SamuraiAlba> I'm gonna block a ton of crap at the router...
<JonathanD> reporting > blocking.
<SamuraiAlba> Computer is so jacked, it isnt funny
<SamuraiAlba> Gonna print the history out :)
<SamuraiAlba> BTW - The Lexmark X5650 printer grammie has, is cheaper to buy NEW, thn to get ink
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-28
<JonathanD> morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> rmg51: ok, I think we're going to hav ea picnic here in bridgeport.
<JonathanD> Seems the pavilion is free for residents of the township or something like that.
<rmg51> in your backyard?
<JonathanD> rmg51: on the top of the hill.
<rmg51> don't know Bridgeport
<JonathanD> Theres a hill in the center with a view of the surrounding area.
<JonathanD> You can see into norristown, etc.
<JonathanD> Theres a park there, pavilion, grills, playground, and open space.
<rmg51> that's about all I know about it
<JonathanD> it's also convenient to the NHSL
<rmg51> as long as they don't give the rest of us nonresidents a hard time getting in
<JonathanD> that would be difficult :P
<JonathanD> rmg51: it's open to the public.
<JonathanD> year round, etc.
<rmg51> k, just make a date
<JonathanD> why do they not have a list of locations on their website.
<JonathanD> silly park and rec.
<rmg51> because they don't want people to find them ;-)
<JonathanD> possibly.
<JonathanD> Bridgeport memorial park.
<rmg51> off to work
<rmg51> back on when I get there
<InHisName> So, JonathanD are you planning a shindig of sorts in a park near you ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: geeknic!
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<andrew> some people have too much time on their hands, like those who come up with fake holidays like international caps lock day
<SamuraiAlba> Is there a bacon ay?
<SamuraiAlba> *day
<InHisName> There might be a 'eat your vegatables' day .  .   .    .     .
<n2diy> Good afternoon
<ChinnoDog> gpc: what does gpc stand for?
<gpc> my initials
<gpc> IdleOne: DIE
<ChinnoDog> what is irc.ubuntu.com?
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I do believe it is freenode.
<JonathanD> irc.ubuntu.net.         600     IN      CNAME   chat.freenode.net.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> silly CNAME...
<JonathanD> Thats so they can move if they need to.
<JonathanD> I think.
<ChinnoDog> That would be awkward if they moved it and peeps were oni t
<teddy-dbear> http://irc.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-29
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<InHisName> Mornin' all
<teddy-dbear> o/
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
 * andrew slaps SamuraiAlba with ham
 * SamuraiAlba gets freaky with the ham
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: I'm away at a conference this week, and they're got some amazingly nommy bacon at their breakfast buffet :)
<JonathanD> waltman: I believe he's now on his way.
<waltman> Hah.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-06-30
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> I believe teddy should give a talk on how bears  can contribute to foss.
<JonathanD> I could invite our friends from NJ's woods ;)
<JonathanD> rmg51: how are ya? :P
<rmg51> I'm good
<rmg51> Teddy wants to know if you will right a talk for him
<rmg51> to early in the morning to spell write ;-)
<JonathanD> yes :P
<InHisName> so JonathanD agrees to be ghost writer for teddy ?
<andrew> wait... JonathanD did you see any bears this past weekend?
<teddy-dbear> I only see another bear when I look in a mirror :-D
<andrew> Must be lonely
<teddy-dbear> that's not counting the other teddy bears in the apt
<JonathanD> andrew: nope.
<andrew> Then it wasn't a true geeknic++
<andrew> better luck next time
<JonathanD> andrew: there was something stomping around in the woods saturday night.
<andrew> That was your son.
<JonathanD> andrew: perhaps
<JonathanD> andrew: would you be up for ricketts glen?
<andrew> when?
<PennBot> Now
<JonathanD> andrew: september, perhaps.
<JonathanD> Who here is from the lehigh valley area?
<ChinnoDog> jthan
<JonathanD> Thats right.
<JonathanD> jthan: hi.
<jthan> JonathanD: hello sir
<jthan> JonathanD: been to ricketts glen. Very nice area.. Lot of bears
<JonathanD> jthan: would you be interested in going back as part of a geeknic?
<JonathanD> also, do you know anyone at lvlug?
<andrew> Very true about RG, I was there once and bears visited our campsite in the middle of the night
<pleia2> bears++
<andrew> also, pics from my last visit: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/sets/72157625117816623/
<PennBot> Title: Ricketts Glen 2010 - a set on Flickr (at www.flickr.com)
<andrew> pleia2: any bears in SF?
<pleia2> only at the zoo
<pleia2> but they tell me there are coyotes in golden gate park
<andrew> pleia2: Opinions on Google+?
<pleia2> it confuses me more than facebook
<andrew> pleia2: that's only because according to google you only have a handful of friends
<pleia2> the people who are on google+ are the ones I know how to talk to properly, it's like diaspora
<pleia2> useless
<andrew> 'talk to properly'?
<pleia2> on irc, email, in person
<andrew> I see, IRC is proper, good to know.
<pleia2> not like family and old friends who are not geeks and I have to do horrible things like call them to get an update
<pleia2> facebook is good for keeping up without having to use a phone
<andrew> On that logic, I'd have to say that for it to survive and thrive, they will have to find a way to get the common people using it
<pleia2> yep
<andrew> Does anyone use Google Buzz?
<jthan> no
<pleia2> no
<jthan> that is a waste
<andrew> just checking
<jthan> JonathanD: Uhh lets see. I would go back - but I need a good amount of notice with two jobs to take off of and what not
<pleia2> I think google+ is better than wave, but not by much
<jthan> not like we're going right now, but :-P
<JonathanD> jthan: september
<JonathanD> or tomorrow
<JonathanD> not sure which
<JonathanD> :p
<jthan> LVLUG.. I'm on their mailing list.. very inactive
<JonathanD> ok.
<jthan> I've never been to a meeting. the one place they meet once a month maybe is right up the road from my cousin. I want to go, just never seems to work out
<n2diy_> Seven months ago I dual booted a "friends" laptop with Xubuntu 10.04 over Windows XP Tablet PC Edition. Yesterday, she had an issue with something, and deleted Xubuntu. Now she has a pet rock, and wants me to fix it. I'm at a grub rescue prompt, suggestions?
<ChinnoDog> How did she "delete" Xubuntu?
<andrew> if she just removed the line from grub, it should be fairly easy to fix
<jedijf> super grub disk would be easiest, should see win partition and then that can boot...
<jedijf> or boot win install disk, do rescue and fixmbr and start over
<jedijf> grub2?
<PennBot> Rumor has it grub2 is nasty, jedijf
<jedijf> darn
<jedijf> forget grub2
<PennBot> Okay.
<jedijf> grub2 is <reply> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<PennBot> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ChinnoDog> all this feedback, no replies
<ChinnoDog> n2diy_: Are you getting this?
<jedijf> n2diy_: read that ^^^ it will help you see what grub sees
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-01
<rmg51> where is that sleepyhead JonathanD?
<rmg51> anyway.....
<JonathanD> sick, rmg51
<JonathanD> I just got up.
<rmg51> morning Pa...    & JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<pleia2> IdleOne: happy canada day!
<IdleOne> pleia2: Thank you :)
<IdleOne> Happy Friday to you :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<ChinnoDog> I googled Canada Day but... Canada did not gain full independence from the UK until 1982?
<JonathanD> slackers.
<ssweeny> this is the anniversary of when they first asked politely to be independent
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> I guess Canadians don't make good rebels.
<ssweeny> in 1982 they added the cherry on top to the please and won over the british royalty
<JonathanD> "Excuse me sir, but could we please be independant? No... Ok, thanks. Can I get you something to drink? Some tea perhaps?"
<JonathanD> pleia2: have you seen my awesome copy of the philly inq?
<pleia2> Dossy: nope
<pleia2> err JonathanD
<JonathanD> heh :)
<pleia2> wow, that's some serious tab fail
<pleia2> hi Dossy!
<JonathanD> pleia2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/47445571@N07/5890939184/in/photostream
<PennBot> Title: Axis Crimes! | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<JonathanD> pleia2: the D is at the end of my nick.
<JonathanD> Stop trying to type it backwards.
<Dossy> pleia2, Hm?
<JonathanD> hi Dossy!
<Dossy> Hi, JonathanD :)
<pleia2> Dossy: I fail at IRC :)
<JonathanD> Dossy: we had a great camping trip.
<pleia2> JonathanD: haha, crazy
<Dossy> LOL, pleia2 :)
<Dossy> JonathanD, sorry we couldn't make it ...
<JonathanD> Sept 22nd, 1942
<JonathanD> Dossy: next time :)
<JonathanD> ricketts glen. Maybe.
<pleia2> that's some crasy phila inq
<pleia2> crazy
<pleia2> man, I need a weekend
<JonathanD> pleia2: I was a little shocked how vivid the colors were.
<JonathanD> 69 years later.
<pleia2> yeah
<JonathanD> it looks like it was just printed.
<JonathanD> why do the pics in todays paper look so much worse than my 7 decade old one?
<ChinnoDog> When you account for inflation how much did your 7 decade old one cost?
<JonathanD> I don't know.
<pleia2> we still have papers?
<JonathanD> there no price printed on it, my understanding is that this piece was an insert in the actual paper.
<JonathanD> pleia2: yes, with grainy 3 color photos in them.
<pleia2> no wonder no one reads them!
<JonathanD> I found a bayonet, a medal, and some WWII meal vouchers, too
<pleia2> where?
<JonathanD> Grandmas place.
<pleia2> ah
<JonathanD> She was a tough old lady ;)
<ChinnoDog> WWII meal vouchers. hmm
<pleia2> I thought maybe the bears gave them to you while you were camping
<JonathanD> When she says "get off my lawn" she does so with a bayonet ;)
<pleia2> haha
<JonathanD> pleia2: we're cleaning it out. It's about to sell
<ChinnoDog> The meal probably comes with the newfangled grey goo called "margarine"
 * pleia2 nods
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: yes, books of them.
<JonathanD> each book has a name on it.
<andrew> JonathanD: I saw "Axis Crimes" and thought it was a gallery of crimes you caught on Axis cameras
<InHisName> That could have some collectable value, pleia2
<JonathanD> andrew: I'll make the other pages available, probably tuesday.
<JonathanD> I want to scan them, but safely.
<JonathanD> The print is in excellent condition but the paper itself is somewhat fragile.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: I wonder if those meal coupons are worth anything to anyone
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: nto sure who would want them.
<ChinnoDog> I think I am in the dark on today's xkcd
<ChinnoDog> Would someone care to enlighten me?
<JonathanD> I... can't...
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I'll stand over here with you, until someone who can comes along.
<pleia2> yeah, I have no idea
<JonathanD> I think it's a pun on the de-evolution of the language... or something...
<JonathanD> sorry xkcd, you lost me this time.
<andrew> You're too old for it
<andrew> JonathanD: did you see the recent blag post on xkcd?
<JonathanD> no
<JonathanD> yes
<pleia2> sad
<JonathanD> indeed.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-02
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> you're late.
<JonathanD> Everyone come to the yard sale.
<JonathanD> kthx.
<rmg51> just got back from shopping
<JonathanD> I will throw in a FREE bottle of water with any purchase over $100
<rmg51> all used computer stuff?
<JonathanD> no
<JonathanD> although I could bring some, I suppose.
<JonathanD> it's my grandmothers stuff.
<JonathanD> did you see the thing I posted yesterday?
<rmg51> yep
<waltman> is the yard sale at your place?
<InHisName> I click terminal button in Unity and the same term is where I go.   I want ANOTHER copy to start, what's the secret to get more copies to start ?
<jedijf> middle click iirc
<jedijf> or use tabs - ctrl t
<jedijf> or shift ctl t
<InHisName> Oh! middle click did it.    I also like the keyboard way too, ctrl-t did it too.
<andrew> yeah, middle click
<andrew> or use gnome-do to open another one :)
<rmg51> or go back to classic ;-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-03
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51 :)
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> I'm just getting ready to go for a walk
<JonathanD> crissi wanted to move my recliner last night.
<JonathanD> I said there wouldn't be enough light there, by the window
<rmg51> would it still be inside?
<JonathanD> "not even sunlight?"
<JonathanD> Still pretty light on the sunlight at this hour.
<JonathanD> yes :P
<rmg51> there is always a lamp
<rmg51> or a miners lamp ;-)
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Today is sausage day, SamuraiAlba
<InHisName> Good damp morning to all
<waltman> how did it get to be 9:30 already?
<waltman> I wonder if the diner might be a little less crowded today...
<rmg51> holiday weekend or not, people still have to eat
<waltman> True, but they might be eating down the shore instead of in Wayne.
<rmg51> you can always hope :-/
<waltman> I haven't had any bacon since Thursday!
 * rmg51 had turkey bacon for dinner last night
<waltman> turkey bacon != bacon
<jedijf> waltman: minellas?
<waltman> minellas!
<jedijf> nice, order extra toast
<waltman> mmm
<waltman> I usually get rye toast
<jedijf> good man
<InHisName> lunch !
<ChinnoDog> yawn
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-25
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning?
<rmg51> last I heard 6am was in the morning
<waltman> doesn't look very morningish outside yet
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> that's because it's supposed to rain :P
<waltman> Ah. Sounds like a great day to be inside doing jury duty. :)
<InHisName> Wet morning to you all
<InHisName> 'cept maybe jthan.  Prolly your morning is same as other days: dry, smoky, and firey.   Florida needs to export their 14" rainstorm up to CO. You guys could use it.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: coming to HOPE? http://t.co/moCxmFNG
<ChinnoDog> probably not
<MutantTurkey> i hope he comes.
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: You are going up there for a day or all of them?
<MutantTurkey> what
<MutantTurkey> i was just making a joke
<MutantTurkey> HOPE, I 'hope' he comes
<MutantTurkey> lol
<InHisName> so, you are not the great white hope and just another turkey, bah!
<MutantTurkey> yeah :/
<ChinnoDog> Why is it taking so long for btrfs to be stable?
<ChinnoDog> There isn't even a fsck for it yet I don't think
<pleia2> it always takes a long time for new filesystems to be stable
<pleia2> (reiserfs still isn't! ;D)
<ChinnoDog> But reiserfs has the necessary tools even if the community doesn't consider it time tested
<ChinnoDog> I can't even create a btrfs array with non default block sizes without it eating itself
<ChinnoDog> It seems pretty stable using default parameters though
<ChinnoDog> But when disk errors appear I can't fix them. All I can do is make sad faces
<ChinnoDog> Using it as the one and only file system like it was intended also has the disadvantage that I still can't put a swap file on it.
<argv_turk> why not use a stable fs?
<ChinnoDog> Because it is fast and supports compression.
<jedijf> get used to sad faces
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> Also, snapshot support is pretty useful for hacking
<ChinnoDog> Unlike with LVM, snapshots will not cause major performance degredation
<argv_turk> sounds fancy
<argv_turk> well then all you can do is wait
<argv_turk> I never have disk serrors with ext4
<ChinnoDog> They are all writeable snapshots too. Makes it kind of confusing when calculating disk usage though
<ChinnoDog> I don't really like using swap in linux. It seems good in principle but stuff I want is always paged to disk.
<ChinnoDog> I think I'll go swapless
<jedijf> swapless++
<jedijf> goin'_swapless++
<teddy-dbear> is that anything like going pantless?
<teddy-dbear> I do that all the time :-D
<teddy-dbear> time to go
<teddy-dbear> bye for now
<JonathanD> Evening.
<ChinnoDog> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey ChinnoDog
<InHisName> Evening to you too
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-26
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: does chocolate coated bacon chip cookies sound enticing to you?
<plurworldinc> wasn't that on Epic Meal Time, last month
<SamuraiAlba> OM NOM NOM!
<SamuraiAlba> Pulling a good guy greg this weekend
<SamuraiAlba> GF dumps me, her computers go nuts
<SamuraiAlba> I'm going up to fix them for free
<SamuraiAlba> and this is AFTER I'm rerunning the entire LAN at work...
<SamuraiAlba> anyway.. sleepytime... dreams of cookies :)
<plurworldinc> sweet dreams,
<InHisName> Let's see, now.  GF dumps you, THEN you choose to fix big computer problem of hers.  Stay that nice guy.  That could make a reputation that could attract more attention.
<plurworldinc> maybe, but on the other!!!!  the flip side works faster
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> *yawn*
<SamuraiAlba> Back to last night...
<SamuraiAlba> Yeah, I'll stay the nice guy :)
<JonathanD> wootoff btw.
<SamuraiAlba> Turns out after running SFC /scannow, 3 of her PCs say they cant repir some system files...
<SamuraiAlba> *Repair
<SamuraiAlba> so.... I have to reinstall WHILE keeping her apps and data...
<SamuraiAlba> no biggie
<InHisName> Enjoy being busy fixing drive or saving files to go elsewhere.
<InHisName> morning
<JonathanD> i want this woot
 * JonathanD needs to get to work quick!
<InHisName> JonathanD wants a 32" tv ?    Not so good for a monitor for computer though.
<JonathanD> for fosscon
<InHisName> JonathanD: should check out the 'sellout woot'   they have 32" 720p HDTV for only $99 refurb.  Way better
<InHisName> 'n the reg woot for $209
<JonathanD> InHisName: it's a 22 inch
<JonathanD> not 32
<JonathanD> 22 is too small.
<InHisName> Oh, missed that 3 for 2 digit
<JonathanD> Well
<JonathanD> Fosscon is getting at least one TV.
<JonathanD> woot is not working very well
<JonathanD> fosscon might not be getting at least one TV
<JonathanD> server error.
<InHisName> Well y not a 22" in liu of anything else ?
<InHisName> Or...... how about just borrow for the period from someone who can spare it out?
<MutantTurkey> anyone have time to help poor old turkey?
<MutantTurkey> i need some programming advice
<InHisName> argv_turk: y the name change?   YOU? need programming advice ?
<argv_turk> yes
<argv_turk> yes
<argv_turk> unfortunately
<argv_turk> I have 18000 images, with a height of X and a width of Y, each pixel location on each image has 3 values, the R G and B.
<argv_turk> how should I store that in an array?
<InHisName> What is it?  If its cobol, I cannot help
<argv_turk> C
<InHisName> .mp4 ?
<argv_turk> int array[18000][height][width][RBG]?
<argv_turk> png
<InHisName> Shouldn't there be an app that takes  n png images and converts to mp4 storage.  Then is able to do the reverse when needed ?
<argv_turk> why would I need to do that?
<argv_turk> I already have the mp4 and the pngs
<argv_turk> I need to do some data operations on the pixels
<argv_turk> so I need to store them properly
<InHisName> you were asking for compact way to store them?
<InHisName> png is good for a still image
<argv_turk> I was asking for a way to store them inside of a program
<argv_turk> sorry
<argv_turk> I need a way to access them from inside of the program
<argv_turk> i need to I read all these pixels,  do some operations, and then write out some into
<InHisName> What kind of program?   One that you compiled ?
<argv_turk> yes I am writing a program to compute the mode of each pixel across nImages
<argv_turk> to generate a common background
<argv_turk> rather to derive one
<InHisName> So you are reading all the pixel values and running some math for an answer for each image ?
<argv_turk> reading all of the pixel values, and running math for a certain pixel across images
<argv_turk> so
<argv_turk> maybe it's pixel (1,1) and we need to compare the RBG across all 18000 images
<InHisName> Open up file directory to the list of 18,000 and start with first one and loop until the last.
<InHisName> open up on image into memory.
<argv_turk> yes
<argv_turk> exactly
<argv_turk> I am asking how to declare the array
<argv_turk> if you don't know - well - me neither.
<InHisName> Loop on that image and do the repeating calcs for that image.  Save anything in running totals if you need those.  Save details into metadata of the file  (like audio data in mp3's)
<InHisName> C  language ?   There are std ways to open a path and import the list into memory then loop the list.
<InHisName> Then open each item as you loop it.
<InHisName> array[2000][3000] x 3 for a 2k x 3k image ?  so array[345][567][1]   is red and [345][567][2] is green and ...[3] is blue of the same pixel.   That syntax is used in several languages, not sure if c though.
<InHisName> Or maybe no array at all.   Just var[18,456] to hold all the bytes of one image plus extra bytes. Then the whole file is stored in memory.  Then you just do your array walking by calculating the position into the file.
<InHisName> Or build your own raw file reader/writer.  Must know your file format to the byte detail.  What each byte is for.
<InHisName> For example:  image 3k x2k x3 bytes.  Horiz 3k, vert 2k,  3 colors.   plus 993 bytes before 1st image bytes.  plus 558 trailing misc bytes.  plus wasted padding to fill up last sector.
<InHisName> So do sector reads.  1st 512 is leading bytes. 2nd is mixed 481 2nd batch leading bytes.  Remaining are image bytes. 31 bytes total.
<InHisName> Say the bytes are store thusly:  row 0 col 0 blue, green, red, row0, col1, blue, green, red, etc.
<InHisName> Loop
<InHisName> row =0
<InHisName> loop {row}
<InHisName> col = 0
<InHisName> loop {col}
<InHisName> color = 0
<InHisName> loop {color}
<argv_turk> i give up
<InHisName> image[col][row][color] =raw[index]
<InHisName> color++
<InHisName> end loop color
<InHisName> col++
<InHisName> end loop col
<InHisName> row++
<InHisName> end loop row
<InHisName> until you read all raw bytes in and store into your array  image[row][col][color]
<InHisName> Now you can loop on your image and do math on it
<InHisName> When done save data accumulated into metadata and save file.  Add other data to running totals if desired.
<InHisName> loop back to read next image file and do again.
<argv_turk> good idea
<InHisName> Check C libs for maybe something prebuilt that reads in png files.  Use their format for array and process on that.
<InHisName> C is old    png are pretty old.  There is bound to be something that is already made that could be reused.
<argv_turk> yeah I looke
<argv_turk> I am using Imagmagick to parse the array
 * waltman narrowly avoided jury duty for the second straight day!
<JonathanD> waltman: would love to come to this thing saturday...
<JonathanD> We're having a family thing at the zoo though.
<JonathanD> and it looks like this is basically all day?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-27
<jthan> Boulder County is on fire now.  Maybe this is a sign that I shouldn't be in the state.
<JonathanD> The whole county?
<jthan> Well not the whole county, but.. Previously there were no fires here. Today two sparked up.
<jthan> And it literally lightninged (is that a word?) for like.. maybe twenty minutes.
<jthan> then the clouds were gone
<MutantTurkey> what state...?
<jthan> Colorado
<MutantTurkey> yeesh
<jthan> It's crazy here.
<MutantTurkey> pennsylvania - the promise land
<InHisName> jthan is having a "hot time in the old town tonight"
<jthan> InHisName: Yeah, something like that. I am just worried about my asthma acting up from all the ash.
<InHisName> Hmmm, yea, that's a real concern.  Even hiding indoors in Air conditioned building may not be good enough.  I hope you can finish the 6 weeks though if possible.
<jthan> Air conditioning.. What a joke! I wish we had AC!
<jthan> I'm not worried about the six week mark. I'm worried about tonight!
<jthan> You look outside and it's raining ash.
<InHisName> I suggest that you don't go outside
<jthan> I don't plan on it - but regardless all of the building is opened up.
<jthan> It's 100 degrees here in the shade and there is no AC
<jthan> so the windows just ramain open all the time
<jthan> I am debating trying to find a classroom in an air conditioned building to spend the night in or something.
<jthan> Even if it's a bad nights sleep, its better than waking up dying :-p
<InHisName> good point, seek out that building and get there
<waltman> JonathanD: it's also on sunday
<jedijf> Joe_CoT: how was venturef0rth, and what day did you go?
<Joe_CoT> jedijf, ventureforth was good, it was for the global reddit meetup on Saturday
<Joe_CoT> one of the redditors is friends with a ventureforth guy so we got the space
<jedijf> Joe_CoT: where did you park? was there any lots open on saturday?
<Joe_CoT> there was paid parking on the street, we were told we could just park in the reserved spots
<jedijf> did you notice any lots open? I know the street parking - just gathering info for FOSSCON at venturef0rth
<Joe_CoT> ah, no idea sorry
<Joe_CoT> very minimal street parking, and 2 hour limit
<Joe_CoT> there is decent parking a couple blocks away
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> waltman: I have stuff on Sunday too.
<JonathanD> I'm moving an office sunday.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning,  hmmm, Randy must be enroute to work..
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Ex GF needs her spare room wired for FIOS TV/Ethernet :)
<SamuraiAlba> Promised to pay me
<SamuraiAlba> Turned down cash :(
<SamuraiAlba> I not mean :)
<SamuraiAlba> Anyone need servers?
 * JonathanD is getting his new one this week.
<SamuraiAlba> whatcha gettin?
<JonathanD> HP DL360
<JonathanD> g4p
<SamuraiAlba> nice
<SamuraiAlba> I had a 380 G5 a few months ago
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: over on deals woot.com is a shirt --->BACON, the meat candy
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: you got more servers to get rid of ?
<SamuraiAlba> I may have more to get rid of
<waltman> JonathanD: bummer
<waltman> Morning.
<waltman> (sleeping in)++
<MutantTurkey> void main() { int i=0; while(1) { printf("wake up sleepy head! you are %d minutes late"); sleep(60); i++; }
<waltman> I woke up 3 hours later than the last 2 days :)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: now you're done your PhD and you've spiraled into nothingness
<waltman> True, but this is mostly because I had jury duty Monday and Tuesday and had to be in the federal court house at 6th and Market by 8:30 am.
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> yeah that stinks
<waltman> I was catching the 7:21 train to give myself enough time to hit Starbucks and get through the security line.
<MutantTurkey> when you get to jury duty all you need to do is not get selected
<MutantTurkey> "yes i am a catholic nazi skin-head confederate"
<waltman> Why does everyone assume that I don't want to get picked for a jury?
<JonathanD> I wouldn't mind being on a Jury.
<JonathanD> Back when I was hourly, etc, I dreaded the idea.
<JonathanD> Jury duty was food off our table.
<waltman> http://articles.philly.com/2012-06-26/business/32425564_1_philadelphia-man-health-care-fraud-medical-provider-number # This is the case I almost ended up on yesterday. He decided to plead guilty during an extended lunch break.
<JonathanD> They bribed him with food.
<waltman> JonathanD: Understandable, but since I'm currently in between jobs, this was food *on* my table!
<JonathanD> Right :p
<JonathanD> $9 a day, right? :p
<MutantTurkey> how do they even rationalize that?
<MutantTurkey> might as well not pay
<waltman> And the federal courts pay a lot better than the state courts. It's $40/day + 55.5 cents/mile in transportation costs.
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> well
<JonathanD> thats less horrible
<MutantTurkey> they should have to pay you equivilent to what your income is
<JonathanD> But shouldn't it at least meet minimum wage?
<MutantTurkey> or minimum wage
<waltman> It goes up to $50/day if it goes more than 10 days.
<MutantTurkey> still slave labor
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: at the very least. My logic would be people at minimum wage NEED it.
<MutantTurkey> you can just call out or skip
<JonathanD> People above it are more likely to be reimbursed.
<waltman> they also cover hotels for people who need to travel a long distance.
<JonathanD> and less-harmed by the loss of wage if not.
<waltman> I guess maybe low pay encourages juries to come to decisions quickly?
<JonathanD> perhaps.
<MutantTurkey> which is also bs
<JonathanD> waltman: it also encourages low-income folks to beg off being on Jury.
<JonathanD> At which point, it's no longer a jury of peers, but a jury of peers who can afford to not go to work.
<waltman> I've always had jobs where I was reimbursed, and I've always found jury duty to be a welcome break from the work routine.
<waltman> my judge yesterday offered to personally call up any boss who was giving one of his jurors a hard time about missing work.
<JonathanD> This is good.
<JonathanD> waltman: the $9 a day though, is a complete joke :)
<waltman> Anyhow, I figure my being there yesterday helped encourage this Mr. Ali to settle and save the court a lot of time and money.
<waltman> JonathanD: Indeed. It barely covers lunch in Media, let alone a post-trial beer at the Iron Hill down the street from the courthouse.
<JonathanD> waltman: and good on you for being there. I would be there.
<JonathanD> waltman: iirc, when the wages were set they were based on a workers day-wage.
<waltman> The timing was perfect this time for me -- no missed work, and a little extra cash.
<JonathanD> they are not revisted frequently.
<JonathanD> So if they're supposed to be a days wage, they should track to that.
<waltman> nod
<waltman> minimum wage * 8 seems reasonable
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<JonathanD> I think most min-wage workers would welcome the break.
<JonathanD> waltman: apparently the "you can't fire for jury duty" only applies to perm employees.
<waltman> If you don't end up on a jury, it's a really easy day. You spend most of it reading, and court officials tell you everything you need to do.
<SamuraiAlba> Nacho nacho enchurrito burrito
<ChinnoDog> Who here is using an email provider other than gmail that wants to let me send a test email to them?
<InHisName> you can send to me if you want
<InHisName> ihn  @ sias.us
<ChinnoDog> sent
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: did you receive it?
<InHisName> I went to garbage collection and found it there.   I don't have three letter account, its spelled out.
<ChinnoDog> oh. :-p
<ChinnoDog> ok. So you received it. I think I know why it never arrived in my work inbox. Thanks for being a guinea pig
<InHisName> I made a reply from my real addr to your test
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: That was a customer email. You weren't supposed to reply to it. :-p
<InHisName> Customer ?   I'm receiving customers.   If so, maybe I can declare I'm finished job hunting .....
<ChinnoDog> It isn't a job. :-p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-28
<jthan> Do you have to reset vixie-cron for new jobs to take effect? I feel like that's a "no"
<jthan> I put a script in /etc/cron.hourly just to test it out.. it's supposed to put the output in a log file in my home directory. Did that earlier - nothing in there as of now.
<InHisName> Is the cron job processor running.  (not sure of real name)   If its not running, then all the scripts in the pc just lay about and do nothing.
<jthan> jonathan@berkley ~ $ /etc/init.d/vixie-cron status * status: started
<jthan> I miss helping people troubleshoot issues in #ubuntu
<jthan> ha
<jthan> or in here, for that matter
<InHisName> Is there a config file ?   If so be sure its set to check and run 'hourly' 'daily' etc.   I had similar problem with cron on ubuntu in not running correctly out of the box.
<jthan> Sure - it's in the crontab
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> yo
<InHisName> yo-yo
<ChinnoDog> So, Amazon has this free cloud server offering but it only lasts a year. Anyone know what it will cost after that for those resources?
<ChinnoDog> $19.82
<ChinnoDog> Per server. They give you two of them.
<ChinnoDog> That is a pretty sweet deal
<Joe_CoT> ChinnoDog, it's actually pretty cheap to pay for. I kept the microserver
<Joe_CoT> I paid $82 for 3 year reserved, and pay $7 a month. so 9 and change a month
<ChinnoDog> I hadn't looked real closely at how the reserved one work
<ChinnoDog> So, that works out pretty well for you then
<ChinnoDog> Joe_CoT: explain how to get the best price on reserved
<ChinnoDog> I see $82 for medium utilization micro upfront cost
<Joe_CoT> you buy the reserved upfront, and then pay the lower reserved monthly price
<ChinnoDog> What is the light/medium/high utilization about? The upfront/hourly differential based on how many hours it will be powered on?
<Joe_CoT> that I have no idea about.
<Joe_CoT> when I bought reserved the utilization thing wasn't there
<ChinnoDog> I figured it out
<ChinnoDog> It is what I said. If you assume your Ubuntu server will be on 24/7 then use heavy utilization prices for maximum cost savings
<Joe_CoT> ah
<Joe_CoT> yeah, I pay $5 a month for the server apparently, the other 2-3 dollars is bandwidth
<ChinnoDog> I think I may need to switch so I can develop EC2 expertise
<ChinnoDog> Joe_CoT: how can a micro instance have EBS storage only? Where is the operating system stored?
<Joe_CoT> it's stored on EBS
<ChinnoDog> That is a strange place to store the operating system
<adom> guess whos back
<adom> *two thumbs* this guy
<ChinnoDog> ?
<InHisName> afternoon
<adom> there we go
<adom> havent dicked with my screen sessions in awhile
<adom> hi everyone!
<JonathanD> Hi adom
<adom> o/
<adom> still in Erie, any more Erie-ites join in here?
<jthan> DUH ME
<MutantTurkey> Duh
<MutantTurkey> what
<MutantTurkey> jthan: ?
<MutantTurkey> he's alive?
<MutantTurkey> who told me he got killed in a freak llama accident?
<jthan> I was complaining yesterday that my script wouldn't run
<jthan> But I didn't ever make it executable -_-
<InHisName> execute that son of a gun!  he didn't run!
<lou__> hi all
<lou__> does anyone know how I can check if openjdk6 is being used by ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-29
<jthan> lou__: "being used?"
<jthan> As in currently running, or?
<lou__> yeah, let me rephrase
<lou__> in eclipse, I am stepping through the jdk source code for debugging purposes
<lou__> but, i seem to be stepping through lines of comments
<lou__> does that mean that the source code in use doesn't match the openjdk that am using?
<jthan> Hm. Not really my strong suit by any means.
<jthan> "stepping through" you are reading through jdk source code?
<jthan> But you're only reading comments?
<lou__> yup
<lou__> i am reading through the source code in real time
<lou__> but, the lines of code that i am reading through are comments
<lou__> where it should be the actual code being executed
<jthan> Comments left by developers, or something that eclipse produces for you?
<jthan> (again, excuse me, I have never done any work with jdk or eclipse)
<lou__> yes. the openjdk6 source code has comments and all; but, if stepping through it, I should be looking at the lines of code
<lou__> not the comments
<jthan> Perhaps there is some kind of option in eclipse that has the actual source disabled for viewing?
<lou__> maybe. I have someone at another room giving me a hand. thanks. brb
<jthan> lou__: Let me know how you make out - I'm learning along with you on this one.
<lou__> ok.thanks
<InHisName> sounds like different versions of 'compiled' code and source not matching well.
<lou__> I still didnt get it to work; but, I learned some things in the process. here is the conversation with the person that helped me if someone is interested
<lou__> http://pastebin.com/jTaj12ts
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> another day of rain :P
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> good drippy morning to you all !
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> It is no longer morning
<rmg51> how can you tell?
<rmg51> dinner time :-D
<ChinnoDog> I am probably skipping dinner
<ChinnoDog> gotta pack and go to sleep and then get the last train out so I can go to the airport for 5:45am flight tomorrow
<pleia2> airplanes++
<ChinnoDog> yes, but..
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<InHisName> evening, ChinnoDog
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-06-30
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> How goes?
<rmg51> goes good so far
<rmg51> getting ready to go food shopping
<InHisName> morning everyone
<InHisName> woke up and read the LOOONG backlog since 7:30pm last night.  Now breakfast time.
<waltman> I got home last night to discover than linux had apparently crashed, though I could still hear the fan going. Couldn't find anything in the logs after rebooting.
<waltman> Also I'd accidently broken logging in qmail, so I had to do a restore from my backups to fix that.
<waltman> Good times.
<InHisName> nice to hear of your good times.  So much simpler lifestyle than 7 days prior to Thesis completion.
<JonathanD> waltman: did you go to the DDG thing?
<waltman> Yes. I discovered this after I got home from that.
<JonathanD> Did you lost anything?
<InHisName> what is DDG thing ?
<waltman> Not that I can tell. It was mostly trying to figure out why qmail wasn't logging.
<waltman> http://act.yapc.eu/ddg2012/
<JonathanD> Nothing fun on woot.
<waltman> one of these days I'm going to get a roku
<JonathanD> waltman: went to andys yesterday.
<JonathanD> bacon egg and cheese on kaiser.
<JonathanD> and free cookies!
<waltman> yay!
<waltman> This random crash has me a little worried.
<waltman> I'm going to blame the hp printer driver I tried to install the other day.
<JonathanD> printer?
<waltman> Cups seems very unstable. I had my printer working a few weeks ago, but after a cups update it was failing again.
<waltman> I tried installing the latest hplip drivers, which didn't play well with some other things in my ~/install directory.
<waltman> and not to mention didn't get my printer working, either.
<waltman> hplip is a self-extracting installer, and it doesn't have the courtesy to self-extract in into a new subdirectory.
<waltman> The first thing it does is change permissions on */*
<JonathanD> printers shoulnd't be able to crash machines :(
<JonathanD> waltman: I got my fancy new DL360 yesterday.
<waltman> yay
<JonathanD> For vmware.
<JonathanD> now I need memory.
<waltman> JonathanD: I agree. I just kind of want it to be that instead of something else failing on the box.
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<waltman> The lack of anything in the logs is worrying.
<waltman> Speaking of possible causes of crashes, there's a leap second tonight!
<InHisName> leap second!   my watch STILL wont be right, its will still be 5:59 too fast.
<waltman> http://serverfault.com/questions/403732/anyone-else-experiencing-high-rates-of-linux-server-crashes-today # I wonder if this explains my crash last night...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-01
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hey walt.
<JonathanD> How was the hack and quack thing?
<waltman> lots of quacking.
<waltman> Today's the hacking
<waltman> Impressive quantities of red bull were consumed by some of the attendees.
<waltman> There's talk of a field trip to the Victory Brewpub today :)
<JonathanD> waltman: are you still there?
<JonathanD> How was it?
<waltman> Still here. Not getting much hacking down.
<waltman> done
<waltman> I got stuck on the main project I wanted to work on.
<waltman> Now I'm trying to think of something perl-related to work on for the next 2 hours before we head over to Victory.
<JonathanD> Victory!
<JonathanD> waltman: did you get a chance to poke them?
<JonathanD> we're heading to that mexican place once we finish up here.
<waltman> oh, poke!
<waltman> umm...
<waltman> Hey, how about tomorrow night? We're having our phl.pm meeting here.
<JonathanD> mmm lobster burrito.
<JonathanD> waltman: crissi is going to a movie.
<JonathanD> You could pick me up, but... kids.
<waltman> they could play with the office dog.
<JonathanD> Works for me :P
<JonathanD> how often is .pm there?
<waltman> tomorrow will be the first and possibly only time.
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> well
<JonathanD> lame?
<waltman> Well, we always meet in the city.
<JonathanD> I assume you were kidding about the kids :)
<waltman> This is kind of a special event.
<JonathanD> though they could probably entertain themselves with DS's
<waltman> Yes, I was kidding.
<waltman> They have an x box :)
<JonathanD> Would it be totally weird to bring them?
<waltman> probably, yeah
<JonathanD> yeah, I thought so :P
<JonathanD> *sighs*
<JonathanD> waltman: soon josh will be old enough to babysit.
<JonathanD> couple years.
<waltman> :(
<waltman> I'm told that Victory is kid-friendly. But probably not lobster burrito-friendly.
<waltman> they have microbrewed root beer!
<waltman> and ice cream!
<JonathanD> mmm
<waltman> but probably no lobster burritos.
<JonathanD> were in consh right now
<waltman> OK, what should I write in perl?
<JonathanD> an online version of phase 10
<waltman> phase 10?
<JonathanD> card game
<JonathanD> how late will you be there?
<waltman> around 7, then probably heading over to Downingtown for Victory
<waltman> They've run out of Red Bull here. Having an impact on the haX0ring.
<waltman> People are getting upset.
<waltman> If I don't get out of here alive, it's been nice knowing you.
<JonathanD> hah
<JonathanD> I might try to make victory after dinner.
<JonathanD> text me when you go there?
<waltman> Have you been there before?
<JonathanD> no
<waltman> I will.
<JonathanD> batts almost dead. i have to get off irc
<JonathanD> later
<waltman> I'll also try to chat them up myself. Caine's been busy all day on a project.
<waltman> (And I forgot)
<JonathanD> waltman: ok. Cool
<JonathanD> See how I feel about it when we get home. I'm pretty beat though.
<JonathanD> did you find a project yet?
<InHisName> So, Is the quack 'n hack all done now ?    What nifty things went on there ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-24
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-25
<InHisName> Night
 * ChinnoDog snores
 * InHisName pokes ChinnoDog and YELLS wake up !  I need someone to be bored with me.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> hi
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dog, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> bark
<teddy-dbear> woof
<Samuraialba> Good nommy bacon to all, and to all some bacon pot pie!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-26
<rmg51> Morning
<Samuraialba> mornin
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> sup
<`0pt1k`> hello
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-27
<ChinnoDog> Peeps. I have ordered some equipment from Newegg with 2 day shipping just moments ago. What day will it arrive on?
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: late sat, but prolly monday
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: I got a ship notification at 1:46pm. So, you think it will be here by Monday? My cable modem is in that box. I guess I can get cable install on Tuesday then? Maybe Wed to be safe.
<ChinnoDog> oh. Cox has Internet self install kit. That works best.
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: yah, honestly the field techs don't do shit, at least the louisiana cox techs
<bts3685|vps> they plug the cable modem in and call the CO/POP and give them the MAC. that's it
<ChinnoDog> I can do that. I have a degree in that.
<ChinnoDog> I also bought an Asus RT-N66U I am going to install DD-WRT on. It is N and not AC but the egg gave me a good deal.
<bts3685|vps> AC is pretty awesome (my AP cluster has it) but i see a lot of issues on windows machines (they refuse to associate to a closer AP, for instance).
<bts3685|vps> you might wanna go with openwrt, though! i'm loving it more and more. you can even use their buildroot and compile your own custom firmware to same some space
<ChinnoDog> I'm too lazy to compile my own custom firmware.
<bts3685|vps> also has newer kernel versions than dd-wrt iirc. stable uses 3.4.x i think
<bts3685|vps> aw c'mon, it's easy
<ChinnoDog> lazy++
<bts3685|vps> jthan has infected your motivation, i see
<bts3685|vps> (this is where pennbutt would pipe in and tell us that jthan is lazy)
<ChinnoDog> "ubuntu-districtofcolumbia" expired from "Approved Loco Teams" team. Does that mean DC is no longer an official LoCo?
<bts3685|vps> would seem it
<ChinnoDog> sad trombone
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-28
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> some people are just so full of themselves..... all caps?
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkey and everything else
<InHisName> morning
<JONATHAND> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> morning.
<JonathanD> Hey ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> sup
<JonathanD> not a lot.
<hackfu-> i found a major bug in facebook
<ChinnoDog> What bug is that?
<hackfu-> it allows me to completely takeover accounts, without needing to interact with the user.
<hackfu-> http://grosec.wordpress.com/
<hackfu-> I reported it, took them 5 days to fix.
<hackfu-> well one day actually.
<hackfu-> but 5 days to response.
<ChinnoDog> hmm. Whose account did you hack?
<hackfu-> I didnt, just reported PoC using a ghost account.
<hackfu-> There was 20k bounty on this.
<JonathanD> that actually seems like a pretty good response.
<ChinnoDog> So you made 20k?
<JonathanD> They don't reply right away because they'll want to investigate further before doing so.
<JonathanD> and see if there are related vulns.
<hackfu-> Maybe, but If you look at what they eventually did its quite simple.
<hackfu-> yep ChinnoDog
<hackfu-> JonathanD 5 days is not bad really, I remember wiating 9 months for a response from Ms once.
<hackfu-> but that was certainly much more severe.
<hackfu-> http://grosec.wordpress.com/2013/06/28/hijacking-a-facebook-account-with-sms/
<hackfu-> Theres the post.
<ChinnoDog> I wish I could make big bucks with arbitrary hacks
<hackfu-> I have a small infosec company and we do it in an organized and customized fashion.
<MobileTurkey> you make custom fashion products?
<hackfu-> we specialize in cyber security offensive and defensive, researching vulnerability, protection from cyber threats CNO/CNA
<hackfu-> MobileTurkey every tool and research is in house product.
<ChinnoDog> neat
<hackfu-> a lot of it is research and dev.
<hackfu-> We release about 15-20 binary analysis and exploits/POC's every month and that allows client to evalues and quantify risk and protect from attacks.
<hackfu-> its not available for any client obviously...
<MobileTurkey> what's your company called?
<ChinnoDog> http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2278194/facebook-shells-out-usd20-000-to-bug-bounty-hero-for-spotting-account-hijacking-flaw
<ChinnoDog> That does not look like you. Looks like someone beat you to it.
<ProfessorKaos64> Finally found this channe again , its been a while
<ChinnoDog> hi ProfessorKaos64
<ProfessorKaos64> Heya
<ProfessorKaos64> I am just gonna be around for a sec, wanted to get my IRC channels setup again
<ProfessorKaos64> Bought me a ticket to FOSScon :)
<ProfessorKaos64> Im on the east coast, which is not as cool as Cali for cons
<ChinnoDog> I am not really into cons. They seem nice in principle.
<pleia2> woo fosscon
<JonathanD> Howdy ProfessorKaos64
<ProfessorKaos64> Hey JonathanD
<ProfessorKaos64> It's nice to at least have some ppl are are local, I missed that over the years
<waltman> JonathanD: when's pleia2 heading "back to sf" so we can have normal weather here again? :)
<waltman> It's nice that you want pleia2 to feel at home, but 3 straight days of downpours during the pm rush is a bit much
<ProfessorKaos64> Its been terrible here
<ProfessorKaos64> Painting my porch has been a physical challenge
<ProfessorKaos64> Mother nature playing games with me...
<ChinnoDog> Mother nature is telling you that the natural color is better.
<ProfessorKaos64> That woman rained on me as I walked 3/4 mile home...she LOVES me... :P
<JonathanD> waltman: good question :)
<JonathanD> ProfessorKaos64: welcome.
<ProfessorKaos64> You just told me that hahahaa
<ProfessorKaos64> 11 lines up
<ProfessorKaos64> :)
<ProfessorKaos64> But howdy again!
<JonathanD> I'm very welcoming.
<JonathanD> :P
<ProfessorKaos64> ha.
<ProfessorKaos64> Im so lazy, ive yet to setup SSH yet since I installed MINT, so busy with the house and other things, as well as my blog.  Someday lol
<pleia2> waltman: don't blame me, it's been nice up here
<pleia2> well, warm and humid, but not rainy!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-29
<waltman> pleia2: I don't blame you, I blame JonathanD!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> it's raining here now :( lost1 is here now!
<ProfessorKaos64> I am hooked* on Intrusion 2 for Linux, + I have pizza rolls :)
<ProfessorKaos64> Is there any geeknics near central Pa, or is it all in Philly?
<JonathanD> ProfessorKaos64: host one ;)
<JonathanD> cplug is out there, some of us might come too
<JonathanD> ProfessorKaos64: we were talking about a ren faire geeknic too
<ProfessorKaos64> My house is so small :( but I have a really nice rails to trails bike/walk area, with huge soccer fields and pavilion, or the montour perserve, I wouldnt mind hosting one if there was enough interest
<ProfessorKaos64> Cook some burgers, obviously some mac n cheese, and hot pockets....
<ProfessorKaos64> ha
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning!
<ProfessorKaos64> morngin rmg51
<ProfessorKaos64> morning*
<ProfessorKaos64> Lovely humid and wet days  in cpa
<ProfessorKaos64> woo!
<ProfessorKaos64> :(
<ProfessorKaos64> JonathanD: can I turn on timestamps in IRC?  I forget how
<JonathanD> Depends on your client.
<ProfessorKaos64> xchat
<JonathanD> Settings/Preferences/Interface/
<ProfessorKaos64> Got it
<ProfessorKaos64> Thanks JonathanD
<ProfessorKaos64> Call me weird but I like em
<ProfessorKaos64> Well, I sucessfully saved my friends iMac, thankfully it was just / corruption
<ProfessorKaos64> Verifying the disk now
<JonathanD> there may be a command to turn it on too
<JonathanD> I've not used xchat in a long time.
<ProfessorKaos64> I think, I remember I had to strugged to find the /SET command to turn on/off part/joins
<ProfessorKaos64> But I have them back on now lol
<ProfessorKaos64> What do you use JonathanD ?
<JonathanD> irssi
<ProfessorKaos64> Ah
<ProfessorKaos64> This was included in Mint, and it works ok, so I just kept it
<ProfessorKaos64> ugh just spilled gatorade all over my leg and floor
 * waltman *yawns*
<ProfessorKaos64> g'morning waltman
<waltman> morning
<ProfessorKaos64> Just reviewing the lovely scarry greenhouse gas weather reports on NBC news on the Roku, scary scary :)
<ProfessorKaos64> While I restore files with OS X's terminal on another machine
<waltman> I'm sipping coffee and checking my overnight email.
<ProfessorKaos64> I finally renewed my Linux Foundation email, but I surmise it will get lilttle use haha other than contact requests from my blog
<ProfessorKaos64> I need to make some coffee too, thanks for the reminder
<waltman> Well, I was settling in to watch F1 qualification, but it's tape-delayed until this afternoon.
<ProfessorKaos64> I know :(
<ProfessorKaos64> I won't be home :( going to my Dads cabin to celebrate the 4th early with some people
<ProfessorKaos64> Is it broadcasting on a local network though?
<ProfessorKaos64> NBC?
<ProfessorKaos64> I love F1 btw , I'm going to the Indycar 400 on the 7th btw waltman
<waltman> nbc sportsnet
<ProfessorKaos64> YES
<ProfessorKaos64> I think the antenna up there should pick it up? What time EST?
<waltman> You realize that nbcsn is cable, right?
<waltman> looks like the race tomorrow is tape-delayed too. they're showing it at 11:30 after the tour de france.
<ProfessorKaos64> Oh :( sad
<ProfessorKaos64> That sucks, guess I will have to watch the highlights tomorrow
<ProfessorKaos64> When is the race then?  (the qualifying)
<waltman> Qualifying started at 8 am and just ended. The race is 8 am tomorrow.
<ProfessorKaos64> I should be home by mid morning
<ProfessorKaos64> never had much luck with lirc when I tried it before
<ProfessorKaos64> But I didn't spend too much time onit
<ProfessorKaos64> on it*
<ProfessorKaos64> I think it is because I didn't use a suggested remote
<ProfessorKaos64> whoops wrong window... sorry
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<totally-new-user> hello :)
<JonathanD> Hey.
<totally-new-user> So I'm dual booting Windows 7 ult and Ubuntu precise pangolin and was wondering if
<totally-new-user> lol hey again JonathanD
<JonathanD> (again) :)
<JonathanD> totally-new-user: you'll find I am everywhere.
<totally-new-user> is your username a Doctor Destiny reference? JonathanD
<JonathanD> It is not.
<totally-new-user> ah
<totally-new-user> anyway
<totally-new-user> "/etc/default/grub"   you say... hmm
<JonathanD> I think so.
<totally-new-user> through the file manager or terminal?
<JonathanD> well, you're new to ubuntu I gather, so use the gui text editor :)
<totally-new-user> i see, what language is this grub file written in?
<totally-new-user> C?
<JonathanD> i's plain text.
<JonathanD> there should be a timeout value in it.
<totally-new-user> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian` GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<totally-new-user> ohh that didnt paste as expected lol
<totally-new-user> probably
<totally-new-user> change "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10"  ey?
<JonathanD> Yup
<totally-new-user> does setting it to "0"  make it start instantly?
<JonathanD> I haven't tried it
<totally-new-user> ah I'm dual booting on a 500GB  4GB Ram  somewhat old inspiron laptop
<totally-new-user> I'll just set it to 30, more than enough time to test stuff out.  or maybe zero if i find out that means no timeout time or something
<totally-new-user> so to anyone else here
<totally-new-user> my issue was just adjusting the main boot screen more to my liking
<JonathanD> so you know, if you want to re-arrange it...
<JonathanD> you'll find windows is not in the list
<totally-new-user> so it starts up and the BIOS screen goes and then the purple Ubuntu boot menu with the boot options, normal Ubuntu being at the top and Windows at the bottom
<totally-new-user> hm why isn't the command "vbeinfo" working when I type it into the terminal line?
<totally-new-user> do i need to install something?
<totally-new-user> hmm and i also can't save the grub file, says i need permission but I am the only user and the admin
<totally-new-user> using gedit
<totally-new-user> *save the changes to grub file
<JonathanD> you need to sudo it, probably.
<JonathanD> I don't often sudo gui things, so I'm not 100% sure how to do that properly.
<totally-new-user> i see...  what would i need to type into terminal for sudo access to the grub?
<totally-new-user> something like...    "cd /etc/default"
<totally-new-user> ?
<JonathanD> you can try nano, it's a pretty user friendly CLI text editor
<JonathanD> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<totally-new-user> oh wow okay
<totally-new-user> so i've changed the 10 to 30.... now what?   exit and run "update-grub" ?
<totally-new-user> or save it while in nano
<totally-new-user> what does "^X"   mean?
<JonathanD> ctrl x
<totally-new-user> i see, so upper left says "modified"   so i ctrl x     and then "update-grub"?
<JonathanD> yes
<totally-new-user> sweet
<totally-new-user> that's one issue down
<totally-new-user> what's the best way to get help in your opinion JonathanD ?  forums?  I see a lot of idle users in here...
<JonathanD> This is a pretty good place but folks are off doing weekend things :)
<JonathanD> there is also #ubuntu
<totally-new-user> lol this is my weekend thing xD
<totally-new-user> thanks
<totally-new-user> would it be safe to assume you're also in #Ubuntu?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> totally-new-user: I help run freenode, I am everywhere.
<JonathanD> :)
<totally-new-user> xD
<JonathanD> totally-new-user: although I do in fact live in PA, which is why I'm in -nj and -pa
<totally-new-user> ah I frequent PA
<totally-new-user> family
<waltman> lazy day...
<totally-new-user> indeed
<jedijf> totally-new-user: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rmg51> JonathanD: sudo gedit
<JonathanD> gedit, yeah.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-06-30
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<rmg51> your up very early today
<JonathanD> Morning. rhpot1991
<MobileTurkey> I became a libertarian once I started paying taxes
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> typical
<MobileTurkey> as a kid numbers didn't really mean much, even when working summer jobs and stuff, but now I have to pay for rent and food and all the normal grown up stuff, on a small budget, the taxes really hurt me
<pleia2> someone has to pay for when you were freeloading as a kid, it's your turn :P
<MobileTurkey> yeah my parents
<pleia2> that's how the world works
<MobileTurkey> as a kid I wasn't freeloading other than school taxes I guess
<MobileTurkey> but I'd rather philadelphia raise taxes for schools, than some of its other mistakes
<MobileTurkey> we are still paying off the loan for The Vet Stadium...
<pleia2> there isn't really a way for this conversation to go in a good direction, have fun with that
<MobileTurkey> lets blissfully ignore the crushing reality... ok!
<pleia2> just please do us a favor and make sure your ayn rand period of this libertarian adventure is short :)
<rmg51> is there an Ubuntu relationship in there?
<MobileTurkey> ?
<pleia2> rmg51: point
<MobileTurkey> not all libertarians are giant Ayn Rand fans btw...
<pleia2> I'll bring it back to pennsylvania - I'm heading back west so hopefully the weather will improve ;)
<rmg51> if not waltman will just blame you
<MobileTurkey> what bike shops do  you guys frequent?
<MobileTurkey> I need one in the city I can depend on!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-23
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-24
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<SamuraiNeo> morning
<JonathanD> Hi SamuraiNeo
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-25
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Morning!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> hm hamsters
<ChinnoDog> hamsters.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-26
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazypower> Mornin Ted o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<adom> someone rate each current OS in order from most bloated to least bloated: Win7, OSX, Ubuntu
<adom> I'm guessing it's 1. Win7 2. OSX 3. Ubuntu ...?
<ChinnoDog> If OSX is more bloated than Ubuntu then why does it run so fast?
<adom> I don't know if it's more bloated, I rarely rarely rarely use/see it.
<adom> Hence my request.
<ChinnoDog> Last time I had all 3 loaded on the same system (several years ago) OSX ran fastest, followed by Ubuntu, and then Windows Vista in a distant 3rd.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-06-27
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-22
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanS> MOrning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-23
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Anyone else use apt-cache-ng?
<WorkingTurkey> not me
<teddy-dbear> nope
<ChinnoDog> It is a low resource apt-cacher.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-24
<lazyPower> pleia2: i fail at contacting you over irc when i arrived... but i'll be around all day tomorrow if you'd still like to hi5
<pleia2> lazyPower: yeah, totally
<pleia2> lazyPower: any thoughts what your plans are? I could do lunch or something if you'll be around the area
<lazyPower> nah, i was thinking it might be good to coffeeshop hack for the morning, then go explore more of SF
<lazyPower> so no plans to speak of
<pleia2> want to grab lunch here? http://www.thegrovesf.com/locations.html
<pleia2> 690 Mission Street, it's about a block from the marriott
<lazyPower> yeah this sounds great
<lazyPower> :D
<pleia2> cool, noon sound good?
<pleia2> figure we can meet out front, I'll be on irc all morning, because working, feel free to twitter DM me if you run late/can't find me/whatever
<lazyPower> Awesome, sounds great pleia
<lazyPower> Thanks :)
<pleia2> yay \o/
<lazyPower> Dodgy hotel WiFi is dodgy
<pleia2> boo, where are you staying?
<lazyPower> The Marriott
<pleia2> been to the bar at the top yet?
<lazyPower> I have :))
<lazyPower> Awesome view of the city
<pleia2> yeah :)
<lazyPower> Last night we wound up in a karaoke bar in china town
<pleia2> haha, nice
<lazyPower> Off the chain. That's all I'm saying about that
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> did your work ever overlap with SpamapS? he's a big karaoke guy
<lazyPower> I've met spamaps bit have not dang with him
<pleia2> he's a lot of fun
<lazyPower> I had three backup singers and I still managed to completely drop tune of every song I belted out
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> the only time I ever went out to karaoke was with r00t^2 and I didn't sing
<lazyPower> Wot
<pleia2> weak
<lazyPower> The first rule of karaoke club is you have to sing
<pleia2> hehe
<lazyPower> The second rule of karaoke club is...  And all that
<pleia2> maybe next time, if I drink a lot first
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> A lot of opping in here :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> mornin teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-25
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> So yesterday I tried to eliminate screen tearing on netflix on my laptop. I discovered by running xrandr that the resolutions with my native aspect ratio (16:9) don't have vsync. I tried to add new modelines with vsync enabled but they don't work. Attempting to switch to the new modes causes the screen to flash but they are ignored. Anyone have any experience making this work correctly?
<teddy-dbear> nope
<WorkingTurkey> ChinnoDog: does vsync solve the problem?
<WorkingTurkey> my x220 has had this problem for EVER
<WorkingTurkey> on everything
<WorkingTurkey> i don't know why vsync is not working by default
<WorkingTurkey> it's intel hd3000
<ChinnoDog> I believe it will. There are other causes of tearing but vsync is the primary cause.
<WorkingTurkey> i'd love a solution for it
<ChinnoDog> run 'xrandr --verbose' and see which modes have +VSync
<ChinnoDog> You may also have to enable vsync in your video driver settings. I haven't gotten that far yet.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-06-26
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jackson> morning
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-27
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<ChinnoDog> o/
<ChinnoDog> ¸.·´¯`·.´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸><(((º>
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-28
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> icey - bittersweet friday this week :/  My last day in the burgh
<icey> ah well, change can be sad but can also be fun :)
<lazyPower> True statement. Its always an adventure :)
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Good Morning to all of you, so is anyone doing Ubuntu or linux lately ?
<lazyPower> Every day InHisName
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> lazyPower: where are you going?
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog back to KC for the summer
<ChinnoDog> KC.. Kansas City?
<lazyPower> Yep, Kansas City Missouri
<lazyPower> Its where I originally hail from
<ChinnoDog> You aren't doing yourself any favors with the heat. lol
<ChinnoDog> I've been in Missouri in the summer. I was on fire.
<ChinnoDog> Yinz is going to be extra crispy.
<lazyPower> ssweeny - karni's latest creation - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9z5kI8ZLYo
<ssweeny> lazyPower, wow that's pretty legit
<lazyPower> :D I know right?
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog - fact. I'll miss the burgh
<ssweeny> lazyPower, sorry to hear yinz're leaving
<ssweeny> who will organize the Canonical burgh lunch now?
<lazyPower> ssweeny i pass the torch, uno the sir. Keep the hearth at Meat and Potatoes warm. I suspect I will be back :)
<lazyPower> s/uno/unto/
<ssweeny> i take on this responsibility with a heavy heart
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-29
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-06-30
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-01
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-02
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-03
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
<pleia2> o/
<waltman> yup, afternoon.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<icey> hey lazyPower
<lazyPower> hey icey
<ChinnoDog> Hi peeps
<lazyPower> whattup chinno
<ChinnoDog> Work. Lots of work.
<lazyPower> them feels
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-06-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-28
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-29
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-06-30
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-01
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
